# Heath Ledger Dead



## Arshes Nei (Jan 22, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080122/ap_en_mo/obit_ledger

He's in as the Joker for the Dark Knight.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 22, 2008)

damn, i just heard about it.  I'm so sad that Hollywood is going down


----------



## Dark Chaos (Jan 22, 2008)

That is really, really, weird and sad.
He was about to become a huge star, and then...this.  Maybe it was a health problem or something?

RIP.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like a drug overdose. Call be morbid but I don't give a shit about Hollywood celebs dropping like flies because of their retarded asses using money on drugs that end up killing them. More O2 for non-druggies.


----------



## Paxyn (Jan 22, 2008)

mrchris said:
			
		

> Looks like a drug overdose. Call be morbid but I don't give a shit about Hollywood celebs dropping like flies because of their retarded asses using money on drugs that end up killing them. More O2 for non-druggies.



FUCKING YES. Exactly.

He was handsome, rich, and probably banging that bitch Mary-Kate. What the fuck did he have to complain about?
OH HE WAS SO BRAVE FOR PLAYING GAY ROLES
Ever notice how they're all congratulated for the "hard" business of playing a gay role, and hardly anyone who plays a gay or transgendered person is really gay or transgendered themselves?

But seriously. I feel no pity for Hollywood celebrities. He was found dead by his fucking masseuse. HE HAS A MASSEUSE.
I rest my case.


----------



## Esplender (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm sure he had his reasons for overdosing. You don't get high off sleeping pills.

DRUGZ 4 LYF

Edit:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heath_Ledger#Death

Stupid-asses making presumptions that he uses recreational drugs for the sake of it.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 22, 2008)

If he did drugs, fuck him.

If not, fuck him anyway. The only good thing he ever did was A Knight's Tale.


----------



## Retehi (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor guy.  Losing your life at that age is such a scary thought.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jan 22, 2008)

I just found out about this.  So very sad.  I just find it hard to believe that it just happened today.


----------



## westiebetch (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sad about this. He was a good actor.

It irks me that people will say "fuck 'em" just because he's a celebrity. Does that make him any less of a person? Does that negate the fact that he has a two year old daughter who now has lost her father? It's a human life that was lost, and to what appears NOT to be suicide, how is that not tragic?


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 22, 2008)

westiebetch said:
			
		

> how is that not tragic?



...Because that's life?


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 22, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> westiebetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People forgetting about him in less than 10 years is more tragic than BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWing at apathetic folk on the account that he died because of pills, like all the other celebs. Welcome to the real world.

Anyway, he had such a pretty face. Him dying on the world this early surprised me.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 22, 2008)

I think some other people died today, too.


----------



## westiebetch (Jan 22, 2008)

Well shoooooooot, excuse me for being a sympathetic human being.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 22, 2008)

Really surprising. Sucks. ;/ I haven't seen him in many movies, honestly.. but I was really looking forward to his role in the new Batman.


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 22, 2008)

westiebetch said:
			
		

> Well shoooooooot, excuse me for being a sympathetic human being.



There's nothing really wrong with being sympathetic to people, even if it's the worst kind of scum you'll meet in person. But you really have to realize that there always will be one or more people who wouldn't give a rat's ass about it, and going all "omg you're a heartless dick, think about the family" won't help one bit. It's best to just not even sneeze at those folk and concentrate on the people grieving for once.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 23, 2008)

This makes me miss Marlon Brando all over again.


----------



## Wolfblade (Jan 23, 2008)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> I think some other people died today, too.



Best point in thread.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 23, 2008)

That was indeed the killing joke. O..o


----------



## DoggyStyle (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know this guy? 
Daily die so many people in africa, it's more important to talk about this B-Prominent-Nobody...., that's the right start! (Ironic)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 23, 2008)

About that - it's also been asked in GameFAQs. "How come we are talking about some guy's death? There are many people dying in Africa as well."

The point is that he played Joker to a movie that was about to come. He tried to be the character so much that he stayed alone in a hotel for a month. It's funny because it seemed the Joker killed him.


----------



## Paxyn (Jan 23, 2008)

westiebetch said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sad about this. He was a good actor.
> 
> It irks me that people will say "fuck 'em" just because he's a celebrity. Does that make him any less of a person? Does that negate the fact that he has a two year old daughter who now has lost her father? It's a human life that was lost, and to what appears NOT to be suicide, how is that not tragic?



Oh believe me, I feel sympathy for the child - But that doesn't translate into my feeling sympathy for him. HE took his life, HE left HIS child behind, at the age of two. What a fucking asshole. He left his two year old child without a father. What a selfish prick. He left her, and probably for what amounts to nothing more than some emo-celebrity-bullshit.
That is why I say 'fuck 'em.'


----------



## Redfeathers (Jan 24, 2008)

mrchris said:
			
		

> Looks like a drug overdose. Call be morbid but I don't give a shit about Hollywood celebs dropping like flies because of their retarded asses using money on drugs that end up killing them. More O2 for non-druggies.



Um...he didn't do it on purpose and he wasn't addicted to drugs y'know...it was an accident....
He was having trouble sleeping while filming his next movie, so his doctor prescribed him sleeping pills. They didn't work, so he had some over-the-counter sleep aids. The mix killed him. 

The authorities who investigated it said that there was no suspicion of foul play or suicide...and the autopsy was inconclusive. If it was a major drug od, there would have been a buttload of chemicals in his system, there was hardly any, meaning the amount of drugs was not powerful enough to indicate suicide, but it was strong enough to lower his heart rate to kill him.

Jeeze..almost everyone I've talked to about this thinks he was some kind of druggy...does anyone pay attention to the news?


----------



## Raul (Jan 24, 2008)

No. Because they have all already formed an opinion, even when presented with the truth and the facts, they will stick to it. This is possibly a form of mental retardation. Experts are still looking into this. 

Also, The Dark Knight is post production. Meaning he died after it had finished filming. Expect to see some kind of memorial thing in the opening or the end credits.


----------



## Redfeathers (Jan 24, 2008)

Y'know, I think that's pretty disrespectful. I didn't know him in person, of course I didn't, but I will defend him from people who are talking garbage and saying un-true things about him when they haven't even listened to what the investigators have said over and over and over again. His family must be in a lot of pain, and people here are talking about him like he was less than human. So he was rich, who cares! That's not a reason to assume that he was some kind of drugged-out bum, and it's no reason to hate him either. Seriously, listen to the whole story.

I heard more on the story today, turns out he died sometime in his sleep. There were no illegal drugs in his apartment, and there is no evidence of criminal activity. Forensics are baffled because there is no evidence of suicide in his system either. His death really was a complete, untimley, totall accident. 

I knew Dark Knight was finished before he died, at least he was able to do that.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 24, 2008)

I have to admit I don't really care, personally. But having seen some of his acting...It is a shame that he won't be around anymore.


----------



## Redfeathers (Jan 24, 2008)

I think it's sad because he was so young. He was only 28. That is extrememly young of an age to die.


----------



## Fallen (Jan 24, 2008)

You guys want to see the worst thing in this whole Heath Ledger ordeal?

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=4162886972&postId=41178676492&sid=1#0
(Look at the links on the first post)


----------



## Redfeathers (Jan 24, 2008)

That....that is just downright slime....I can't believe that. How horrible can some people be?


----------



## Fallen (Jan 24, 2008)

Redfeathers said:
			
		

> That....that is just downright slime....I can't believe that. How horrible can some people be?




Well apparently horrible enough to protest a dead man's funeral just because of what he portrayed in a movie.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 24, 2008)

This is definitely going to interfere with all the Britney attention. I wonder what wacky thing she'll do next!


----------



## Fallen (Jan 24, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> This is definitely going to interfere with all the Britney attention. I wonder what wacky thing she'll do next!



Hopefully a certain mortal sin that will remove her from society.

I mean seriously, she need to remove herself from society by going to live in a log cabin.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 24, 2008)

You know I have to agree I mean, that whole thing about that Christian group. I wish I could laugh at shit like that, and normally I can be that insensitive, and syincal enough to laugh at other peoples misery.  But when issues of tolernce come up I just find that...Just dispicable. What happened to do onto others and you would have them do onto you....Do they want someone pickiting their funeral?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=16711


----------

